# Wednesday night at the soo



## average-joe (May 21, 2013)

I'm a southwest michigan boy headin up to the UP for some college visits, we'll be spending a few hours of down time and the night in the soo to look at LSSU and I wouldn't mind finding a place to wet a line, no boat but I'm willing to wade and fish rapids if there's fish, any suggestions? Gotta be fairly easy I don't have all day... Hope it's not too much to ask I've only driven across the bridge and seen guys fishing the rapids. thanks, joe


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## West Side AK (Apr 7, 2006)

Main Rapids can't be waded....


----------



## gino (Aug 11, 2003)

You can fish by the east end of the Cloverland Electric Plant. Atlantic Salmon can be caught there. Be prepared to put up with the people that are snagging. The location is basically across the street from the Antlers restaurant. Try using 2/3 ounce little cleos or rapalas.

LSSU also has the hatchery for there Atlantic Salmon in that building. It is a short but very interesting tour if you have the time. I believe they have already released the smolts for this year, so I don't know if there are fish to view but it is informative, if you have the time.

The rapids were pretty much unfishable when I was up there 3 weeks ago. At that time they had 5 gates open releasing water from Lake Superior and know one was fishing the other side of the cement wall. It is my understanding that they have since opened up more gates.

Good luck if you get out. Please post a report.


----------



## arbutus (May 20, 2014)

The fish cam is down (drying out), but there have been a few Atlantics and steelhead seen. I have seen people fishing at the power plant with worms (need heavy sinkers), spoons, spinners.


----------



## average-joe (May 21, 2013)

Do you need a boat to get to the power plant?


----------



## average-joe (May 21, 2013)

Gave her a try across from antlers, tossed every color and size Cleo and KO wobbler I had for an hour and a half, no luck but saw six fish coastin around right in tight to the pier/side walk. probably a half dozen or more boats with there noses in the dam which was quite amusing for a guy from downstate who's never seen that before, they were landing some nice fish though. Also saw a guy with a massive treble and lead set up stop by on his bike for a minute and check that was funny. Thanks for the tips guys no bingo but I had fun


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## arbutus (May 20, 2014)

Bummer you didn't catch anything. I'm going to try tomorrow evening.
Looks like the fish cam is back up, with some Atlantics present.


----------



## arbutus (May 20, 2014)

Several atlantics taken by snaggers yesterday at the power plant. Nobody there had luck tossing spoons, spinners, including myself, trying with a sinking Rapala.


----------



## average-joe (May 21, 2013)

That's to bad, must not be bitin', there we're quite a few on the cam last I checked. Ridiculous people literally snag with a bare treble rapped in lead... Where I'm from guys at least put there lead up higher and rap some old yarn, pipe cleaners, or plastic on so they can say there fishing! What are those guys gunna say to the DNR?! I was tryin to get my boot back?!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## average-joe (May 21, 2013)

If I end up there next year for college at LSSU I'll have to learn the ropes on when and how to catch em there ( other than throwing grappling hooks at em and draggin fish in by their side like what appears to be a good portion of the crowd


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

Heard a guy caught 8 atlantics by himself wednesday morning. Just gotta know hot to catch em. Send me a PM and i can share some info, went to school at LSSU myself.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

average-joe said:


> That's to bad, must not be bitin', there we're quite a few on the cam last I checked. Ridiculous people literally snag with a bare treble rapped in lead... Where I'm from guys at least put there lead up higher and rap some old yarn, pipe cleaners, or plastic on so they can say there fishing! What are those guys gunna say to the DNR?! I was tryin to get my boot back?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Indians can legally snag there. It sucks but nothing we can do about, they're completely legal- just not morally/ethically right.


----------



## average-joe (May 21, 2013)

That's interesting I've never heard if that before, I would assume they have there own set of rules quotas ect.?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

average-joe said:


> I would assume they have there own set of rules quotas ect.?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Correct :rant:


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

average-joe said:


> That's interesting I've never heard if that before, I would assume they have there own set of rules quotas ect.?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Last I knew it was "subsistence" fishing. One of them told me 100 lbs. per day. Here's the treaty if you want a lot of reading. I also have been told that if you net a fish for them, they can't keep it. They can use your net though if you let them, but you cannot assist them unless your another tribal member. Not for sure on how that works....

http://www.glifwc.org/publications/pdf/1836TreatyFisheryGuide.pdf


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

Ralph Smith said:


> Last I knew it was "subsistence" fishing. One of them told me 100 lbs. per day. Here's the treaty if you want a lot of reading. I also have been told that if you net a fish for them, they can't keep it. They can use your net though if you let them, but you cannot assist them unless your another tribal member. Not for sure on how that works....
> 
> http://www.glifwc.org/publications/pdf/1836TreatyFisheryGuide.pdf


Never heard that one before but it is interesting. Probably has to do with possession laws or something.


----------



## DoubleJay (Aug 9, 2009)

Ralph Smith said:


> Last I knew it was "subsistence" fishing. One of them told me 100 lbs. per day. Here's the treaty if you want a lot of reading. I also have been told that if you net a fish for them, they can't keep it. They can use your net though if you let them, but you cannot assist them unless your another tribal member. Not for sure on how that works....
> 
> http://www.glifwc.org/publications/pdf/1836TreatyFisheryGuide.pdf


Thanks Ralph. I just sat down and read this document, and it doesn't make the situation any prettier. Atlantics are introduced into these waters by US taxpayer dollars which support all of the associated agencies and LSSU, I think.....why would introduced and managed species fall under this treaty? As far as I can see, a bunch PC politicians and appeasers "negotiated" the terms of this treaty; why else would modern boats, electronics, and monofilament gill nets be allowed? The section on modern marketing techniques makes me want to puke....
it's a shame that these guys can basically do just about anything they want
Jay


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

DoubleJay said:


> Thanks Ralph. I just sat down and read this document, and it doesn't make the situation any prettier. Atlantics are introduced into these waters by US taxpayer dollars which support all of the associated agencies and LSSU, I think.....why would introduced and managed species fall under this treaty? As far as I can see, a bunch PC politicians and appeasers "negotiated" the terms of this treaty; why else would modern boats, electronics, and monofilament gill nets be allowed? The section on modern marketing techniques makes me want to puke....
> it's a shame that these guys can basically do just about anything they want
> Jay


Well, sometimes things aren't always the way we like them, but if you look at it from another view, this was they're home first. Our ancestors almost exterminated their entire race along with their food sources. I have no problem with them doing what they're allowed to do as long as it's not abused. If its legal for them, then so be it. But the illegal ones who don't have a snagging card(which they are required to carry) are the ones I have a problem with. I'm not sure on the amount, but I think you only have to be 1/4 native to get one, that's why you'll see blond haired blue eyed snaggers up there:lol: Like it.....No....Can I deal with it....Yes. We as sportsmen and women have to abide by rules ang regulations set for us, as do they by they're tribe. Many are a lot poorer living up there than down here. I don't think they get a piece of the cash pie like the Mount Pleasant folks do.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Not that I like the use of gill nets anymore than the next guy but.... The same people that complain abut gill nets have a 20 foot lund with a 115 mercury, 4 downriggers, lead core line, the best in electronics, dipsey divers, and 4 tackle boxes full of the latest and best gear. They are also the people who love to order whitefish at a restaurant.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Robert Holmes said:


> Not that I like the use of gill nets anymore than the next guy but.... The same people that complain abut gill nets have a 20 foot lund with a 115 mercury, 4 downriggers, lead core line, the best in electronics, dipsey divers, and 4 tackle boxes full of the latest and best gear. They are also the people who love to order whitefish at a restaurant.


Lake Superior whitefish is delicious! As long as its caught in Lake Superior and not lake Michigan and tried to be panned off as the other


----------



## twenkes (Oct 22, 2011)

I'll be out again tonight. Caught 10 Saturday night 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

twenkes said:


> I'll be out again tonight. Caught 10 Saturday night
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Whitefish?


----------



## twenkes (Oct 22, 2011)

Atlantics


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## twenkes (Oct 22, 2011)

I can't catch whitefish for the life of me haha


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

twenkes said:


> I'll be out again tonight. Caught 10 Saturday night
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


From boat? What bait were you using? I was trying tubes and cleos with limited success. PM if you wanna share.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chintastic (Sep 6, 2012)

So how does it work if you have 2 prior OWI's on your record, are you only able to fish the American side or can you wonder to the Canadian side? I have the correct paperwork passport, social, valid I.D. I would just hate to run up there to only be limited on fishing spots.


----------



## twenkes (Oct 22, 2011)

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## twenkes (Oct 22, 2011)

I don't believe it will matter as long as you don't make landfall in Canada. As far as fishing in Canadian water I'm not sure. There is plenty of good fishing in US water. The rapids is the only area that would require you to go into Canada and through customs, however the rapids are not fishable this year due to high water


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

average-joe said:


> That's interesting I've never heard if that before, I would assume they have there own set of rules quotas ect.?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Own set of rules for all hunting and fishing. I seen a pile of pry 50 eyes all of which were 8#s plus a few days before eye seasoned opened on lbdn that had been cleaned. This was at a house we rented in Gladstone, I asked the land owner where all those hog eyes came from and how they were caught before season. His response was oh I'm Native American so I don't have a closed season I speared them before (ur) season opened in the whitefish and rapid rivers. His great great ancestors may of been here before mine but that has nothing to do with him and I know his ancestors didnt pay for the 30k Lund he had either. It's a shame , the worst part is how much more spearing goes on we don't know about when they are spawning. There needs to be 1 set law for everyone it's not 1850 anymore


----------



## chintastic (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for the legal fishing question! Got a sweet tooth for atlantics!

As far as the native American thing goes, I don't like their special rules as much as the next guy. If they want to snag, control netting, and spear, have at it if you consider that sporting or necessary. The problem I have, is when a mile long abandon gill net left out of Escanaba massacres thousands of fish. Then only for the MDNR to turn the case over to the Tribal DNR. Anyone ever hear what happened with that case?

I know damn well if it was me and my buddies who left that net, examples would be made of us!


----------



## hawkeyeridgeoutfitters (Apr 16, 2006)

I fished the east side of the power plant this a.m. from 530 to 700. Landed one on a little Cleo. Only three boats tied up to the wall when I left. I think each boat had one fish also. I would love to troll back and forth thru there.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

hawkeyeridgeoutfitters said:


> I would love to troll back and forth thru there.


Ive done it in september before. Picked up a king. Dont see why it wouldnt work for atlantics.


----------

